# challenge - 'Strange'



## Koru

i don't know how busy y'all are but how about a challenge...

photograph something, or some things that would come under the title
​*S T R A N G E*​

post your photos here. have fun!​
rosesm​


----------



## sandybottom

My hair was pretty strange the other day.


----------



## Koru

*grin* love it Sandy! thanks for sharing your *strange* hair day! 

rosesm


----------



## Donnie Hayden

Strange clouds today...


----------



## Koru

Donnie... you guys are having some amazing cloud formations lately. that's a great photo!

some from me last night and today... two of the kids in the house (18year olds) are making an insence burner out of clay:










and these leaves are dead. why do they still hang on? what keeps them there, dangling from dormant branches?


















i find it very strange.

rosesm


----------



## The Machine

this is a neat forum, I'm just getting situated


----------



## jasonp

*fly pron?*

I think fly **** may qualify as strange


----------



## Donnie Hayden

haha. Thats just sick Jason! Very nice capture though.


----------



## Brent

Why would a whitetail buck in Texas leave the shade of a perfectly good river bottom to stand around on a rocky point the middle of the day in the middle of June for half an hour??? Strange.....


----------



## Pocketfisherman

I think a V8 Powered bar stool is strange










But a turbine powered one is even stranger


----------



## Koru

great Strange photos! you guys rock! rosesm


----------



## Arlon

porch window last night..


----------



## Tiny

Arlon said:


> porch window last night..


Oooo!!!_ I hate them Danged thangs!!! I should give you a Reddie!!_


----------



## grayfish

A little guy with big plans.


----------



## Dorado-Mahi

*Catching the Sun*

Experiementing with off camera flash.


----------



## Pocketfisherman

That is a very insteresting and excellent image.


----------



## seawings

Perhaps not "strange", but wonderful is how our dock buddy (an Egret named Yoyo) stands by you while fishing, watching every twitch of the line. Here he's standing not three feet from Lady Wings...intently staring at the water and we think the line.


----------



## Dolphin

Arlon said:


> porch window last night..





tinyrogerd01 said:


> Oooo!!!_ I hate them Danged thangs!!! I should give you a Reddie!!_


WHAT IS THAT??? OMG something else for me to be scared of. I hate bugs!! Especially Stink bugs, but this thing.. OMG!! LOL.


----------



## Arlon

Just a stick bug. Never see one without it's partner. Makes me think the males are more like parasites than partners.. No wise cracks now.


----------



## hookemtim

my humans went to disney and all they brought me back were these lousy mouse ears


----------



## stargazer

Ray, you come up with the most unusual stuff...Love it.


----------



## lunkerbrad

*bizarre and weird*

first is emperor scorpion the largest in the world from Africa this one is 9 inches 
the next is the Asian giant forest very big 7 inches 
next is a Texas longclaw from Pecos county .
the Goliath bird eater is the record holder for largest spider on earth this one is big as your face .and is feeding on a mouse .


----------



## sandybottom

I'll probably get in trouble for this one. But how often do you see this?


----------



## Pocketfisherman

If they're doing that on your screen, they must have an exhibitionist streak a mile wide.


----------



## thabeezer

l


----------



## Koru

.









can you spot New Zealand?


----------



## Txfirenfish

#1 strange dog

#2 strange gravity


----------



## rippin lips jr

Who is that?


----------



## Donnie Hayden

Very cool and funny shots.


----------



## Koru

.








rosesm


----------



## AggieBuck

*Dog in swing*

:rotfl: Another strange dog.


----------

